# syslogd to mysql



## yhq_34 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi

Does anyone knows which package can import syslog file to mysql database?


----------



## gkontos (Sep 28, 2014)

You can try sysutils/syslog-ng which has the ability to log into mysql.


----------

